# Disco Dave Done Did Me Dirty



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

A few weeks ago I hit David @disco_potato with a fiver just to say thanks. He swore retribution and I asked that he call the dogs off. Reciprocation was not necessary. 
Weeks passed and I thought he has actually done as I asked and let it go. 
WRONG! He waited for my guard to be let down and then ran my mailbox over with a Nissan B15 that had a gt28rs setup and a funky paint job. 
Thank you, David. Almost all of these are new to me and they'll be given a proper Viking funeral.









Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice hit Dave.
I have a Nissan B15 Spec-V. Maybe I should put one of those disco potatoes on mine, lol. No seriously though, is that where his Puff handle comes from?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

Hey, I "promised" you an AVO syncro and some thrifty sticks. I had to keep my word.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Yep. Read it in a thread a few months ago.


msmith1986 said:


> Nice hit Dave.
> I have a Nissan B15 Spec-V. Maybe I should put one of those disco potatoes on mine, lol. No seriously though, is that where his Puff handle comes from?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh, nice.


TexaSmoke said:


> Yep. Read it in a thread a few months ago.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

disco_potato said:


> Hey, I "promised" you an AVO syncro and some thrifty sticks. I had to keep my word.


You are a man of your word, sir. Kudos...I had already forgotten and wad completely blindsided.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> You are a man of your word, sir. Kudos...I had already forgotten and wad completely blindsided.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


I had your package along with Matt's ready a couple days after I had received yours but stuff got in the way. Maybe it worked out for the better.

Try the AKA Lancero 1st. You still might be able to find those if you like it enough.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

disco_potato said:


> I had your package along with Matt's ready a couple days after I had received yours but stuff got in the way. Maybe it worked out for the better.
> 
> Try the AKA Lancero 1st. You still might be able to find those if you like it enough.


That's funny. I had my eye on it already. Been enjoying lanceros a lot lately.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

disco_potato said:


> I'll keep that in mind.


Forget I said anything. Lol

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Nice hit @disco_potato.. you definitely have your dancing shoes on ..fist the Matt bomb and now a T Bomb.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Man this Disco guys on a mission.....I like it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> Nice hit Dave.
> I have a Nissan B15 Spec-V. Maybe I should put one of those disco potatoes on mine, lol. No seriously though, is that where his Puff handle comes from?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yup, all about that Garrett snail.

I wasn't a big sentra guy but I was a nissan guy back in the day. We ran the local Maxima forum, which turned into a general nissan forum, and organized a few nationwide events here in chicago as well as bunch of local events in the mid/late 2000s.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Hot Potato! Nice Hit!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

#HellYea!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

disco_potato said:


> Yup, all about that Garrett snail.
> 
> I wasn't a big sentra guy but I was a nissan guy back in the day. We ran the local Maxima forum, which turned into a general nissan forum, and organized a few nationwide events here in chicago as well as bunch of local events in the mid/late 2000s.


That's cool, I've always been into Nissan and Chevy, and Nissan powered by Chevy, lol. I still have my 92 S13 black/black convertible, first car I ever bought. I have to find time and health to put in the 427 LS7 and 4L80 I have waiting for it. I still have a 95 B14 200SX too, lol. The 06 B15 has been my daily driver for about 12 years. I might play with some turbos one of days, time and money permitting.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> That's cool, I've always been into Nissan and Chevy, and Nissan powered by Chevy, lol. I still have my 92 S13 black/black convertible, first car I ever bought. I have to find time and health to put in the 427 LS7 and 4L80 I have waiting for it. I still have a 95 B14 200SX too, lol. The 06 B15 has been my daily driver for about 12 years. I might play with some turbos one of days, time and money permitting.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I've had a 4th gen maxima between 2002 and 2014. Always had one around to tinker with. When good ones were started getting hard to find, I jumped ship to the MX5. Got a 3rd gen in 2014 and and I see an engine swap in the future.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

disco_potato said:


> I've had a 4th gen maxima between 2002 and 2014. Always had one around to tinker with. When good ones were started getting hard to find, I jumped ship to the MX5. Got a 3rd gen in 2014 and and I see an engine swap in the future.


I don't do the Japanese Ford thing, lol. Besides, being 6'2" 240lbs it's almost impossible to not get stuck if I manage to actually get into an MX5.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Lmao! Nice Smackdown @disco_potato @TexaSmoke serves ya right ya big bully!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Them's a lot of spuds! Very nice.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

No idea what you're talking about.....


OneStrangeOne said:


> Lmao! Nice Smackdown @disco_potato @TexaSmoke serves ya right ya big bully!


Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Now that’s the way you Disco right there, black lights and all! Nice Hit indeed!


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> Now that's the way you Disco right there, black lights and all! Nice Hit indeed!


 @Olecharlie strikes me as a guy that would know a thing or two about disco. Nice hit @disco_potato!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

